# Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, just wondered if this product will be in stock again soon?


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

We were expecting it in last week but there were courier issues.

Hopefully it should be in early next week, you can request a email notification from the product page (or there will be a post to our twitter/facebook)


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam 1 litre now back in stock :thumb:


----------

